# this might be considered part of home theater



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

what do you guys use to calibrate your TV's screen. the color etc etc.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i had mine professionally done when i first bought the tv..56" samsung DLP.

Here is a company that sells calibration DVD's

Joe Kane Productions

I felt mine was good money spent...and i still have the TV 6 years later...still looks great.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

where'd ur original post go eviling? lol I was actually gonna agree with you. I was thinking of downloading something and going from there


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Horsemanwill said:


> where'd ur original post go eviling? lol I was actually gonna agree with you. I was thinking of downloading something and going from there


I didn't think it was a helpful post, and didnt wanna risk a flame for detouring the conversation  but yes, it is prettyt silly to worry about such things these days with the tech out. such a concept with DLP's is and projection is a WHOLEEEEEEEEE NOTHER ball game. as far as iv'e known. 


panosonic releases updates and such, as well as more nd more brands these days. in 8 years wifi might be on every tv. it's already made its way into our fridges...next the cabanates! check your email in the brack before yu wake up


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

ya I got a Toshiba 3d tv 50" and sometimes the color bugs me


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

you call toshiba and ask what they recommend/ i mean dpeending on the lighting, a 3d tv might not even be ideal for the spot. sometimes plasmas better, like when its next to a window you dont want something easily overcast.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Here's what I use
AVS HD 709 - Blu-ray & MP4 Calibration

Disney has a calibration disc as well
Amazon.com: Wow: World of Wonder [Blu-ray]: Wow World of Wonder: Movies & TV


Most THX movies have a little simple calibration as well. They also have a smartphone app (THX tune-up).


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Here are some great video tutorials using the AVS HD709 Disc

Part 1: Free HDTV Calibration: Part 1, HDMI Smartphones, Plasma... - HD Nation
Part 2 - Brightness and Contrast: $17,000 LED Projector. HDMI Calibration Kills! DIY HDTV... - HD Nation
Part 3 - Color and Tint: M-Vision Cine LED: One Awesome Projector. Netflix Goes For... - HD Nation
Part 4 - Sharpness: Star Wars on Blu-ray! Ohm Ratings: Don't Blow Up Your Amp! Best... - HD Nation


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

^ what he said


----------



## e_in_TN (Jul 18, 2011)

I have been an ISF CCC certified calibratior for almost 6 years and here are some thoughts that I hope can lead you in the direction to acheiving your HT goals.

The discs above only adjust contrast ratio, and sharpness and give an approximation on balance of color(red/green). If you want colors to be true to life none of those options listed above adjust the white balance of the TV. If you are really wanting it done right look for ISF CCC certified calibrators in your area. I think on AVS forum there is a section to help people find some one close to them. Also sharing white balance settings that happens a lot on forums is absolutely useless in getting accurate results for white balance, or contrast ration for that matter.

Some TVs have picture modes that are close to reference color but they are very few and far between. Panasonic plasmas with the THX mode are close but a little to red in the white balance, LGs Expert(ISF) modes are along same lines as Pansonic but need to have backlighting raised quite a bit to be watchable in anything but a totally dark room, same holds true for the upper end samsung tvs once you unlock the Cal-Day/Cal-Night modes in the service menu.

Are you wanting to work on the DLP or the Toshiba or a different TV?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

my Toshiba is a this one 55L6200U 55" Class 1080P 120Hz 3D LED HD TV | LED TVs | Televisions | us.Toshiba.com


----------



## e_in_TN (Jul 18, 2011)

Not familiar with that TV and have only done a handful of Toshiba tvs. I will look and see if i can give some insight to a starting point for the picture mode and see if it improves the color accuracy.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

sweet thanks


----------



## e_in_TN (Jul 18, 2011)

I havent seen any toshibas lately, but if you have a picture mode that is theater or movie or the like try it with the dynamic contrast turned off, backlight about 3/4 of way up( if it has dynalite turn it off too) and the color temperature in the Warm setting.


----------

